# Ridgid Pressure Washer



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

It's very difficult to work on the Ridgid RD80701 pressure washer with a 6 horse Subaru SP-170 engine. I needed to clean the carb. The owner did not realize that if you don't use it for a while it is a good idea to close the gas line and drain the bowl so the carb has some residue all in it.
The carb is located in a place which makes it difficult to remove. First you have to remove the governor linkage. The governor lever is located between the tank and the cowling of the Subaru. The only way to disconnect it there is to roll it up and toward you and that can't be done because of the way it is connected to the throttle. Then the fuel connector is in a difficult place to reach with a pin nose plier and move the clamp in order to slide it off.
THEN once you get that done, you slide the carb away from the motor on it's bolts...uh oh...the frame of the chassis of the pressure washer is in the way. There is not enough clearance between the edge of the bolt and the tubing of the from. You have to remove the whole engine. You have two choices. Remove the wheel or remove the pump. If you remove the pump then you have to turn and roll the engine so that you can lift it out the top.
It's even more difficult to get it back in especially clamping the fuel line.
Oh yeah, then there's the mixing screw with the limiter cap. With the filter cover and plate on there is enough room to stick one finger in and try and find the mixing screw and attemp to turn it with your finger.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Agreed. Between the fuel pump, the tank location and mounting, you're right it's a pain in the arse.

BTW, you really should price a carb. before attempting to clean or rebuild it. Many Honda carbs. are priced low enough that rebuilding them actually costs more or same.
Some of the GXV160 carbs. are under $30.
Some of the GX160 carbs. are under $35.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

paulr44 said:


> Agreed. Between the fuel pump, the tank location and mounting, you're right it's a pain in the arse.
> 
> BTW, you really should price a carb. before attempting to clean or rebuild it. Many Honda carbs. are priced low enough that rebuilding them actually costs more or same.
> Some of the GXV160 carbs. are under $30.
> Some of the GX160 carbs. are under $35.


I didn't actually rebuild the carb but took it apart and cleaned it. The owner has had it for 5 years and uses it only on a few occasion. He didn't drain the bowl out and there were some deposits on the bowl wall so I flushed out all the ports and jets. I have't run it under pressure yet because I have to get a new quick connect for the pump. I didn't clean the idle port because the mixing screw has a limiter cap on it and I didn't want to pull it off yet. I may have to.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Honda uses a unique idle, or pilot screw. Once the limiter cap is installed, the only way to remove the screw for cleaning is to break it. Then you must buy a new one, and they're like $20.

As I stated, on Hondas price a new carb. due to many being low-cost before trying to clean or rebuild one, as you have guaranteed results without the frustration (work smarter, not harder) or having to take it back off again and either re-clean or replace it.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

paulr44 said:


> Honda uses a unique idle, or pilot screw. Once the limiter cap is installed, the only way to remove the screw for cleaning is to break it. Then you must buy a new one, and they're like $20.
> 
> As I stated, on Hondas price a new carb. due to many being low-cost before trying to clean or rebuild one, as you have guaranteed results without the frustration (work smarter, not harder) or having to take it back off again and either re-clean or replace it.


I just can't understand why it's located where you can't reach it with the unit fully assemble. Usually you adjust, even with a limiter, while it is running. I'm not going to stick my finger in there and try and move it while it is running and it doesn't move very easy with just the tip of your finger.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

How long have you been repairing anything? After awhile, you will come to realize this: *If those that engineered it had to repair it, things would be a whole lot different.*

That's not a "Confucius saying," that's something I determined decades ago on my own, but have found many others have arrived at the same conclusion.


----------

